# Trail Riding catvos 8in lifted bruteforce????



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

bought a 2007 brute force 650 with a 8inch catvos lift with 31in laws hows it going to hold up on the trails i ride a lil of everything snow mud swamp and trails. any secrets


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

watch cv's for overheating. give yourself alot of room to turn around. and welcome to MIMB.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

welcome Thompy- where you from man? i know a dude that just sold a bike just like yer description.


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

im from belleville but yes it is seans if that's who your talking about. i knew about the over heating axles from previously lifted bikes was more wondering about the quality of the catvos lift. have had gristle boyz and gorilla lifts and gorilla well it didn't like my riding style my gristle lift on my old gade took a beating and loved every minute of it. lift is currently off getting powder coated bike needed new wiring harness and 4x4 command box and actuator all which is on its way both diffs were full of water so there were pulled off apart and cleaned some tinge of rust but no pitting so i checked for wear and they went back together pc should be done by the end of the week and wire harness should be here so should be back on all fours for next sunday by the way i have one arm so this bike will be getting a custom hydro assist steering setup ) pic as the bike sits give me a week lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice bike man. Catvos has one of the best lifts on the market from what i understand. I would like to see at write up and cost on the hydro assist steering setup you are going to put on it.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

thats a sick looking bike man. love the way it looks:bigok:


----------



## pdg (Aug 12, 2009)

That Brute looks just like the one I saw in the back of a pickup going east on highway 401 on friday. A blond girl was driving the truck.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

right on man! i bought the stock length gorilla axles off Sean a while back. the catvos kit is a solid kit, but it certainly ain't a trail king for sure. total drag that ya had to do all that work in order to enjoy that big beast. good luck man, hope it all goes well fer ya.:rockn:


----------



## Thompy (May 5, 2010)

pdg said:


> That Brute looks just like the one I saw in the back of a pickup going east on highway 401 on friday. A blond girl was driving the truck.



hence my blond wife sitting on it in the picture picked it up friday lol this what it looks like as of now. ill be doing a lil brute rebuild post


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

Thompy said:


> im from belleville but yes it is seans if that's who your talking about. i knew about the over heating axles from previously lifted bikes was more wondering about the quality of the catvos lift. have had gristle boyz and gorilla lifts and gorilla well it didn't like my riding style my gristle lift on my old gade took a beating and loved every minute of it. lift is currently off getting powder coated bike needed new wiring harness and 4x4 command box and actuator all which is on its way both diffs were full of water so there were pulled off apart and cleaned some tinge of rust but no pitting so i checked for wear and they went back together pc should be done by the end of the week and wire harness should be here so should be back on all fours for next sunday by the way i have one arm so this bike will be getting a custom hydro assist steering setup ) pic as the bike sits give me a week lol


sweet bike ryan all your stuff is going out this morning so hopefully it will be there by next weekend so you can get that beast back rollin


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good lookin bike! :rockn:


----------

